# Cw45



## saroadstar (May 8, 2011)

I just bought my first CW45 and I'd like to know if there are any major issues with this model. I bought mine used with very few rounds down the pipe, Shot it at the range the other day and seemed to hve feeding issues. Going out today to put the suggested 200 rounds down range to test it out thourghly. I'd like some feedback from the CW45 owners .....Thanks


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

My CW45's been great from round 1 so I don't know what to tell you besides usual new-gun routines... cleaning, lubing, polishing feed ramp, experimenting with various ammo's etc... but...

You might have better luck over here... Click:

KahrTalk Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## saroadstar (May 8, 2011)

*Couldn't trust my cw 45*

I took it to the range and 300 rounds later it was still having feeding problems and not going into battery. I just could not justify staking my life on this gun, I sold it and advised the guy about the problems and he said he was going to send it back to Kahr. I wish him luck and I hope they can fix the problem for him


----------



## gb6491 (May 5, 2008)

saroadstar said:


> I took it to the range and 300 rounds later it was still having feeding problems and not going into battery. I just could not justify staking my life on this gun, I sold it and advised the guy about the problems and he said he was going to send it back to Kahr. I wish him luck and I hope they can fix the problem for him


I'm sorry to hear you couldn't get those issues ironed out. I had some problems with my CW45, but was able to figure them and I'm very satisfied with it now. That said, if you can't get a gun to shoot reliably for you, it's best to move on. Hopefully the issues can be made to go away and the pistol will run correctly for the new owner.


----------

